# Lakeland Speedway New Surface



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lakeland Speedway Has Been Sanded Down And 99 % Of All Bumps Have Been Removed AND A NEW COAT OF HIGH TRACTION PAINT. Cars Are Fast And Handle Great. Be Sure To Bring Your Best Motor And A Good Set Of Balls (diff Balls). Thanks To Mike Clark For The Help Sanding And Painting. Also Thanks To Mike And Scott For The Help With The Scoring System. See You Guys Thursday Night.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

New surface is nice. I really enjoyed myself tonight. Maybe I'll have something for you guys in the next few weeks?!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*New Surface*

Wow the track does look good and smooth as a baby's butt even if I do say so myself. A definite labor of love! The Chris poles History and in their place a 3/4" PVC fense encircling the enfield. 

After all that work, man it was hard for me to make it around the track last night and in my truck! With the traction that I exspected, we could just see a TQ record in Pro Stock Trucks. The truck was either tight or loose no middle ground and my car simply Horriable! TQ in deed, I fell out of the A into the B and finished last! My work is cut out for me if I want to climb back on to Jerry's bumper. I find the combo. 

Well I have been fighting the car for some time now and sunday a complete rebuild is in store for it. Since getting away from stock motors the car is way to tight, Maybe a stock will cure all ills? I doubt it! I did have some tires mismarked and will spend some time messing with them, this weekend i'll fix that screw up! 

See you all next Saturday night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I need some time with the new track-if I had some time to work on the car and truck and get the right setup I probably would have stayed plus I had a sinus infection and felt real bad-anyway I've found the right setup and went back to my stiffer front springs and loosened up my diff. a little not much. Also, I finally found why my car kept having glitches and solved the problem by extending the antenna wire through a hole in the tower, resetting the speed controller, and setting my car module to my truck module-making them both run on the same module (they don't interfere-I've tested them both) but still have to change crystals. Thanks but no thanks-Mike Clark-but I've got this well in hand.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

That's good Andrew. I did notice that you wern't feeling so good and with the new surface & Glitches may have compounded the situation. We'll see you next Saturday night then.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

When will the draw-a-motor rule take effect in trucks?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*BRP Pro Stock Trucks*

Hi Tim,
I don't know Jerry will need to contact Bud about some of the hand picked motors. Then we will see. I am running on a motor from our last series. I almost threw that motor away believe it or not. It seems that the racers are ready to make the change back to a handout motor, me too.


----------



## COYOTE (Apr 11, 2007)

I think we all need to sit down and write down the rules for the trucks and the cars. I like the present rules for cars, as you can play with the motors a bit. But, the hand out motor rule for the trucks was fun, unless you drew a dog. As with all electric racing, 1/18 up to 1/10, motors are just a part of the equation. We might need some written motor rules as well as battery rules. This is a blast, and i enjoy it immensely, and its only for fun. But if we are competing, i think a written rule is the best. just an opinion, and I will be there whenever possible, no matter what the rules are.....its just that much fun.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Tim.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Spring Series*

Well for the spring series lets do handout motors again. Everybody email jerry and lets get er done.

Super Truck Class rules:
(1) Bearings or Bushings allowed in the front wheels only!
(2) Tires, BRP foams
(3) Bodies, BRP 1/18 super Truck Bodies.
(4) Gear Ratio. 9 - 52
(5) Batterys, (4) 1.2.Vdc AA Nimh Batterys 

(6) Purchase & Pick out two hand selected motors (BRP) 16D Bushing motors, yellow endbell, no adjustable timming. All motors will be imprinted with a number for identification. The motor numbers originally selected by the racer will be his at the end of the series. However all motors will be placed into the (pick two barrel) and the racers will draw two motors from the barrel for the truck race that day. After the race is over the racer will clean the motors he selected and placed them back into the barrel for the next race.

(7) Motor Breakin. BRP had selected motors are water dipped so none will be necessary. However breaking in brushes is permitted by connecting the motor to a 4 cell battery pack and prerunning the motor. 

(8) No brush or spring removals are permitted to the stock set up. 
"Exceptions" Any broken or worn out brush or brushes may be replaced, same for springs! Any motor mods will need the approval of 2 members of the race committe. Tim, Jerry, Ronnie, Scott.

(9) Replacement brushes, the replacement brushes must be either Gold dust or Big Foot 11 which ever the motor was furnished with from BRP. No exceptions!


Add on if you want to. I am done


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Bump.......... Bump.. Bump..Bump up to the top!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds good to me, but I'm just a part timer 


Mike Clark said:


> Well for the spring series lets do handout motors again. Everybody email jerry and lets get er done.
> 
> Super Truck Class rules:
> (1) Bearings or Bushings allowed in the front wheels only!
> ...


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Fixed gear 9/52


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

How about Tim Smith and Tim Mc. That way both of you Tim's will show up at more races.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*New Surface yields track Records*

WOW! Track records fall & How. Well it looks as if the track surface is already comming around. Jerry & Scott both had an extreamly fast lap last night. Fast lap was Jerry with a 2.3 and Scott with a 2.4, WOW that is fast. The surface still looks like it was just painted and if you look close you can see the groove starting to develop in the corners. I know that the smooth corners are a definite plus for faster laps.
Hopefully this surface will last as long as the original surface.
WOW BRP mod Car & BRP Pro Truck Racing at it's best.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

jerry97 said:


> Lakeland Speedway Has Been Sanded Down And 99 % Of All Bumps Have Been Removed AND A NEW COAT OF HIGH TRACTION PAINT. Cars Are Fast And Handle Great. Be Sure To Bring Your Best Motor And A Good Set Of Balls (diff Balls). Thanks To Mike Clark For The Help Sanding And Painting. Also Thanks To Mike And Scott For The Help With The Scoring System. See You Guys Thursday Night.


Exactly what product did you guys use for the High Traction Paint? And what kind of surface was it put on? I've got an 11 X 30 ft area in my basement (concrete) that I'm looking to convert to an 18th scale track.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

WAZZER,
The track is made of plywood. The paint that was used (I believe) was a high traffic paint with a grit mixed in. One of the other guys here will have to give you a brand name.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

My car is turning in good and full throttle all over the track turning 2.61 almost in the 2.5 range maybe next week-need a little help on the truck.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

The new surface is improving! After a test session tonight it is better than last week. Wow Faster laps will be had again.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok spill!

What were the times?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Man they were dog slow 2.90 was the best I think. We Ran resistors in the trucks.
Without the resistors, 2.56 - 2.60


----------



## COYOTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Tim Smith works most thursday evenings, until almost 8pm. Otherwise, I would be there racing. Just scheduling problems at work. Hope to see you guys in a week or so. I work tomorow so wont be there. Maybe next week!!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Tim,
That's kinda of what I thought. See you next week.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Track*

Here are a few shots of Jerry Evans the owner and Lakeland Speedway. The new surface looks good doesn't it!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

track looks like a lot of FUN!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Micro it is a BLAST!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Surface Report*

As of last weeks race, the track is comming up on traction real quick. Last weeks race with hand out motors for the trucks were fast. Run what you brung for the cars 
The Trucks are back running 2.60 - 2.90, The cars now are the fastest ride with Jerry turning still 2.50 - 2.58 second laps.

It seems that the long wear greens are now the fastest way to get around the track.

See yall Thursday Night.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

The Racing surface at Lakeland is the best that is has ever been. (LWG) Long Wear Greens are still getting the job done and a tiny amount of traction compound on the left front for turn exit. Lap time are falling further while using the same motors & battery combos. I believe that Jerry has the track record at a 2.36 or 2.40 second lap. Yep that's fast!

However it seems that all the racers are also picking up on the optimum setup for racing the oval with the new surface. 

Last week I delete the name of the racer from my PM's who wanted the paint brand that was used, I am sorry I'll get the name and post it next week for you on the forum.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

The brand of floor paint is Wal-Mart, Non slip, concrete floor paint with sand pigment added. For the racer who wanted the information.

Our long wear greens are still the combo to use. Since we at Lakeland Speedway run a Oval track, most cars run a little wedge and tire stagger. For tire wear I started out with a right rear at 1.30" and a left rear at 1.20" which is 10 thousands stagger. After four weeks of rumming the oval which is close to 3000 laps, I miked my tires befor the races tonight. The right rear was down to 1.27 and the left rear was 1.17. So only 3/1000's had worn off.

I see why Bud Bartos is a millionaire but his money ain't comming from tire sales.

BRP cars, Knowing you are purchasing the best 1/18 scale car going!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> I see why Bud Bartos is a millionaire but his money ain't comming from tire sales.


I was fortunate enough to get a personal tour of the Mega$ BRP factory last year. You would have to see it to believe it!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

It took me almost a full day one time to get through the entire complex, didn't actually get to meet the "speed legend" himself he was busy in meetings and also had a lengthy press conference and subsequent autograph session>>the lines were crazy long!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Mike Clark said:


> The brand of floor paint is Wal-Mart, Non slip, concrete floor paint with sand pigment added. For the racer who wanted the information.
> 
> Thanks Mike, that was me requesting that info. Is the sand pigment added at the store, or after you buy it?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We have done many Big $$ upgrades this spring. Big screen and cable :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Does that mean you are not watching the price is right in the morning before heading out for the luncheon for the morning de-briefing with the associates???


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

martian 710 said:


> I was fortunate enough to get a personal tour of the Mega$ BRP factory last year. You would have to see it to believe it!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


We have a 1/4 scale NCS race at freddies next month. Hopefully we will be able to do some 1/18 scale racing as well with you guys.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

wazzer said:


> Mike Clark said:
> 
> 
> > The brand of floor paint is Wal-Mart, Non slip, concrete floor paint with sand pigment added. For the racer who wanted the information.
> ...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mike Clark said:


> We have a 1/4 scale NCS race at freddies next month. Hopefully we will be able to do some 1/18 scale racing as well with you guys.


When is that??


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

BudBartos said:


> When is that??


June 6 & 7 This summer.


----------

